# Gander Mountain Clearance Sale



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Has anyone been to the Gander Mountain clearance in Pensacola? Their ad says "Up to 40% off". I've been fooled by the "Up To" before and would like to avoid the trip if there aren't any good deals yet.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Pertty much 10% off everything. Not a good deal since they are over priced to begin with.....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mac1109 said:


> Pertty much 10% off everything. Not a good deal since they are over priced to begin with.....


Still puts them about 40% over MSRP.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I went by there Friday and everything was still overpriced !


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks PFF, saved me a trip.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I was there Saturday. Only a few Select things are 40% off, and those prices are about 20% higher (even after the 40% discount) than area stores. Lots of 10-20% discounts, but again, still higher than area dealers. Maybe in a few more weeks they'll drop down to realistic pricing, and maybe even a deal or two?


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

They are a strange bunch of folks. I went there a couple of times and I am pretty sure the folks who work there have never seen a fish in the wild. One guy got pretty upset when I cracked up laughing because he said that they don't carry spinner baits because they don't get any call for them. We will be a better place to live when they put a Taco stand in that building.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

U gotta look for the deals. They are few and far between


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

A liquidator owns the inventory right now and they are trying the ole "going out of business, but not lowering the prices much" trick to get a turnip to bleed right now. They will get some suckers in with this that don't shop around and don't know the difference. But then one day or two things will be a blow out price and then it will be gone to third party vendors, sold at auction to the highest bidder etc...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah muzzeloaders had a good price. Some camo. And shoes. Everything else not so much. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin37Hunt (Feb 20, 2014)

Pretty lousy so far, especially since before they "closed" they would regularly send me 20% off coupons. 

I did snag an item that was already on clearance with an additional 20% off. 

They're getting some folks though. I rang up behind two guys that had buggies full of stuff.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

The sale is great, I saw a 12" shoe horn (off brand) that was 40% off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Fishhead706 said:


> The sale is great, I saw a 12" shoe horn (off brand) that was 40% off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Harbor Freight has some that are probably still cheaper I have one that is about 3 years old and works great.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I figure I will bump this. Most stuff is still not cheap but all the camo is 50% off. I am not much of a hunter so their prices may still be too high. Just passing the info along.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Was there yesterday Looking for boots and snake guards. They were out of guards but noticed some of the prices and went to Academy to get boots and snake guards. Academy was cheaper on most stuff at full price even after taking 20% off at Grander. 

I did buy a browning hunting jacket that was 50% off. I passed on it at 1st but when I got out to the truck I looked it up on the internet and the jacket went from $80 - $140 online. Went back in and got it for $40. The hunting gear all seemed liked a good price. 
Like Murphpcola I don't hunt but plan on starting and I know fall and winter can get cold in Tenn. so I went ahead and bought it for future use. 

Ammo must be priced good though. Some guy bought 12 cases of shotgun shells at $76 a case.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

They have several Glock 21 police trade in with night sights for $320. That's pretty good price for a high capacity 45 acp with night sights. Some gen2 some gen 3(rail vs no rail). I did not handle them so I don't know how bright the night sights are still.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

murfpcola said:


> They have several Glock 21 police trade in with night sights for $320. That's pretty good price for a high capacity 45 acp with night sights. Some gen2 some gen 3(rail vs no rail). I did not handle them so I don't know how bright the night sights are still.


Wasn't long ago you could buy those for $100-$150 all day long at gun shows. Those days are long gone.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I was there yesterday. They had a few TenPoint (wicked edge) crossbows for $314.99. Had a couple CenterPoint crossbows for around the same price. 
They had Hunting clothing at 50% off. But in reality, it's probably 5-10% off. 
I was there last year, and they had a full camo suit for $69.00. Yesterday, this SAME suit was $100.00. With the 50% off, it's $50 bucks. So today you will save $20 bucks off. Thats a so-so savings, but not liking their sales pitch lies. 
Also, I got a pack of hunting stuff that had a price label of $14.99 with a 30% discount, price is $10.49, right? 
NOT, they said at the register it was 13.99 with the 30% discount. I said BS, your math is wrong. The guy at the register said NO, Someone put the WRONG Price on this. 
I said, if so, they did alot of them, because they all are marked $14.99. 
I told him to just keep it, it's worth more to you guys than it is me. Found the same item on-line for $10.50 
So in conclusion, there are some descent deals, but they are price hiking the items so as Not to lose money, which is understandable, But I feel it's more-or-less false advertising. g/l if you go.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Have they marked down any gun safes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Have they marked down any gun safes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Everything is "marked down". I think the safes are 20% off. May still not be a deal.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

In the mobile store it's a joke. The only thing I found for a decent deal was bow hunting stuff. Mainly broadheads. I got some rages for 27 dollars. I needed them so went ahead and got em. Other than that I didn't see much there that was a deal. Like above I saw some things that were a little off but nothing that would make me buy it if I didn't need it.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Stopped by the Pensacola store today. About the only thing I saw worth going in there for is all the black powder stuff including muzzle loaders is 50% off. I would have bought a few things if didn't already stock up when Walmart clearanced all their black powder stuff at the end of the season


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I went - I laughed - I left - I went to Academy and saved 20%


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Most going out of business sales that have been going on for a month would have a full parking lot and bare shelves.
In Gander's case, it's backwards.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thompson Center Venture $319*

I walked through again today to soak up some of their A/C and saw some T&C Ventures for $319. There were 6 and they were half 30-06 half .270. I have a feeling they were mislabeled because a couple were labeled $399 and the rest $319. On a lower shelf there was a T&C Compass which is below the Venture and it was also marked $319. If they were marked wrong I have a feeling they won't sell them for that price. I waited a week minutes to see if an employee could clarify but they were busy.

Splittine recommended the Thompson Center to me earlier this year and I bought one and love it for the money. I bought the Compass from Bud's and it was $350 then and that was the cheapest I could find anywhere.


----------



## Justin37Hunt (Feb 20, 2014)

Went tonight. All camo is 50% off. Trail cams and food plot seeds attractants still at 20%. Ammo 25% off. Best deals I saw was on tree stands/blinds 50-60% off and boots mostly 60% off. 

I picked up some Irish Setter 8" vapor techs for 59$.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Justin37Hunt said:


> Went tonight. All camo is 50% off. Trail cams and food plot seeds attractants still at 20%. Ammo 25% off. Best deals I saw was on tree stands/blinds 50-60% off and boots mostly 60% off.
> 
> I picked up some Irish Setter 8" vapor techs for 59$.


I looked at those boots yesterday. I have the Irish setter snake boots and love them. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I went the other day and it was packed out. I got a few lures (not really a deal) and 1 rod that was decent priced.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

I've been there a few times since the "sale" only because it's right across from Lowe's. Every time I think I find something I want, I check the "discount" price online, and it's cheaper elsewhere. The only time I've ever found a good deal there was when they'd bring the discontinued fishing reels out from he back room during holiday sales. 

Funny enough, they brought the same discontinued reels out for this and marked their price back up to full retail. Maybe once everything is discounted to 75% it'll be worth going back.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Not worth it yet. Went yesterday. Looks to me like they're still throwing new stock out. You'll know when it's finally good deals when the place looks like boaters world did in it's final weeks - a mess. I did pick up a few boxes of ammo that seemed to be an ok deal.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I got a pair of Danner hunting boots. 210 originally paid 84 dollars. That's the best deal I saw and that is a steal there is arguably no better boots. But guns mags and ammo not worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I went in today and they still have the Thompson Center Venture rifles and now they are marked down to $299. They are blue/syn and I think the only calbers they have are .270 and 30-06. I think these are much better rifles for the money than the Ruger Americans.

https://www.tcarms.com/firearms/bolt-action-rifles/venture/venture-blued


----------



## Payatot (Jan 4, 2015)

Was just in GM yesterday. Still not a lot of great deals. I did see 180 gr Federal ammo for 300, 30.06 and 27 for $18 a box. The best deals so far are their boots but of course, they didn't have what I was looking for. Maybe in a few more weeks, everything will actually be on a close out sale.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Payatot said:


> Was just in GM yesterday. Still not a lot of great deals. I did see 180 gr Federal ammo for 300, 30.06 and 27 for $18 a box. The best deals so far are their boots but of course, they didn't have what I was looking for. Maybe in a few more weeks, everything will actually be on a close out sale.


Funny thing about their ammo. I was there last week, and asked a sales manager if they were going to give bigger % off on ammo. He said NO, so long as it is selling like it is (people were scarf'ing it up like no tomorrow) we won't. 
The price was so-so on it, but still about the same, and some higher, than at Academy. I still think they added 40% to it, then dropped 30% off to make you think you're getting a good deal. 
Was there yesterday, and the ammo was on the shelves, mostly fully stocked as if the "scarfers" hadn't been there at all. They must still be receiving shipments or they have a over-full arsenal in the store?


----------



## Payatot (Jan 4, 2015)

*Gander Mountain Ammo*



CurDog said:


> Funny thing about their ammo. I was there last week, and asked a sales manager if they were going to give bigger % off on ammo. He said NO, so long as it is selling like it is (people were scarf'ing it up like no tomorrow) we won't.
> The price was so-so on it, but still about the same, and some higher, than at Academy. I still think they added 40% to it, then dropped 30% off to make you think you're getting a good deal.
> Was there yesterday, and the ammo was on the shelves, mostly fully stocked as if the "scarfers" hadn't been there at all. They must still be receiving shipments or they have a over-full arsenal in the store?


I agree, I can find ammo during the peak of the hunting season on Buds Gun Shop cheaper than GM is selling it for now. I didn't see anything worth me driving back to PCola for anytime soon.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay, was there yesterday. Bought 2 WGI 6v External battery Packs for 17$ each. I was talking to a sales guy there about the high prices being the root of closing. He said it was people like me that they were closing (not shopping there), now he'll be w/o a job and their prices weren't high. I said their used guns cost more than a new one, and new ones were higher than Academy/Mikes. He agreed on the used prices, but defended that by saying the guns were sent to them pre-priced. And said they would match a competitors sale price plus give a 10% discount on a new gun (with stipulations, ie. no closeout sales, no on-line price match, competitor item HAD to be in stock, couldn't be too much difference between prices, etc) and added "It was posted everywhere", in-store, fliers, on-line. I told him I never seen it, nor was told at gun counter when looking. So I never bought one there. 
I started to show him the WGI battery pack I was holding which still had their LOW sticker price of $79.99 (that was sold locally for $30 or less). But he seemed irritated, maybe b/c of job loss, so I didn't want to add salt to the wound. He seemed to be a good guy and all, not his fault about corporate pricing. 
But anyway, there are some deals there, you just gotta look for it. Ya'll have fun looking. I'm sure if you go, you will buy something.

*In case you're wondering, the sticker was 79.99, then marked down to 24.99 plus 30 or 40% off took it to $17 and some change.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I was in there today and they have a ton of Ruger American, Savage and Winchester long guns still. A lot of the Rugers and Savages were in the low $200 range. Saw a few Tikas and I think I remember them being $450. Had 1 Thompson Center Venture in 30-06 for $239. Signs say long guns are 40% off and Hand guns are 30% off. I overheard and employee tell someone else that last day for pistol sales is Aug22 but he did not know if that was for long guns also.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Was there this morning and walked out with a few good deals. My son got a Rugar American .270 with a Redfield scope for $299. I got a pair of Irish Setters hiking shoes for 34.99 and a 3 pack of marino wool socks for 7.99. Prices are almost about right.


----------



## bienville47 (Mar 24, 2010)

Went past there Sunday and the sign now says up to 70% off.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

bienville47 said:


> Went past there Sunday and the sign now says up to 70% off.


It has been that way for a week or so. 70% off is only on limited items. Just a FYI


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was in there at noon today and noticed a few of the employees aren't as customer service oriented as they used to be. Can't say that I blame them.
Any employee that says their prices weren't that high is full of it. Their prices were ridiculous. 
I walked out with a trailer ball for $5, some $5 tent stakes and a couple of boat plugs for $2 each. Also bought one of those "butt out" deer skinning things for $3.
My favorite was the $50 Glock mags that were on clearance for 40% off.
The ones that you can buy anywhere for $18 - $22 any day of the week.
I just hope the executives don't make a killing off this closing. They ran it into the ground with their crappy business model.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought 6 packs of carbon express lighted nocks(norm $29.99) at 70% off... 57.99+tax.... so it was a little bit better than buying 2, getting 4 free!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

John B. said:


> I bought 6 packs of carbon express lighted nocks(norm $29.99) at 70% off... 57.99+tax.... so it was a little bit better than buying 2, getting 4 free!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Dang! JohnB planning on stocking the freezer!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Dang! JohnB planning on stocking the freezer!


Should last 10 years 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

John B. said:


> I bought 6 packs of carbon express lighted nocks(norm $29.99) at 70% off... 57.99+tax.... so it was a little bit better than buying 2, getting 4 free!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Did you clean em out or did they have more left?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Cracker said:


> Did you clean em out or did they have more left?


Had about 10 packs left. That was Saturday 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Prices are getting right now.
Friday after work I bought two Smith and Wesson Victory .22 pistols for $239 each.
Bought a nice hard shell Boyt handgun case for $20 and a 32 oz bottle of Stabil for $3.50.
I noticed they had a couple of camo Benelli shotguns left for less than $1,000.
I don't care for the camo. That rubberized coating will become tacky after a few years.
Picked up a choke tube for $5.99.
They had several Ruger Americans left.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Went in there tonight and don't have many guns left....Had a purty 700 fer 5 and some change. Not sure if the rebate would apply on that one...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> Went in there tonight and don't have many guns left....Had a purty 700 fer 5 and some change. Not sure if the rebate would apply on that one...


Get your butt in bed you gotta work in the morning. Hows it feel to wear sun glasses everyday at work. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Get your butt in bed you gotta work in the morning. Hows it feel to wear sun glasses everyday at work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Gonna loose weight with all the sweating I'm doing!!!:thumbup: I need it!


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Picked up a Remington 700 in .243 for my little boy for $239. He's gonna be a little deer slayer in a couple more years. 
They had some good deals on Rossi single shots and still a few Ruger Americans in .243 for around $200.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I went in there last night and it is getting pretty slim. They were down to 3 guns total in the store. They had a Handi Rifle in I think .243 and two Savage 116 stainless LEFT HANDs in 7mm mag. The Savages were marked 50% off at around $450 if I remember correctly.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought a kayak for my dad there, it was marked 30% off a week or two ago.. 960 bucks after tax and he loves it.. Its a old town predertor with a pad seat that will adjust to you and he loves it... Afew of us chipped in for his birthday


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I went in there today at lunch. What a difference a week and a half makes !
Anything that is left is a pretty good deal but there's not much left. Still lots of shoes and boots.
I picked up a revolving .22 target, some patches and a few other minor things.
Funny thing, I noticed a display model spinning reel in one of the plastic cubes.
It was marked $110. I think it was 70% off so it would be around $33.
I wasn't familiar with that model, a Revos 3000H or something like that. I looked it up on-line and it's $50 at Walmart. So, $33 is still a good deal but you are getting a $50 reel , not a $110 reel.


----------



## bienville47 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Gander mountain*

Came past there yesterday and the sign said up to 90% off.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm, I got an e-mail yesterday that said today will be up to 80% and Sunday (the last day) will be up to 90%.
There are still a few things that I would be interested in at 90% off.


----------



## Hawkins (Aug 15, 2017)

Stopped in Monday, slim pickens. Got a pair of cargo pants, long sleeve pullover and a ball cap.....$15 otd. Marcus didn't make any friends at this store.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Spent $80 in there tonight, a release for me and one for my boy, 30 packs of lastic baits and a dozen hard baits, few hooks, kiddo a baby blanket and a sticker for my boys truck. Almost the best money I ever spent in that place


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like you did better than me


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang??? U scored those puppies?? Got some foot powder, cause we can do some tradin


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jaster said:


> Dang??? U scored those puppies?? Got some foot powder, cause we can do some tradin




They were a half size to small and hurt my feet a little but Ima wear em! 
4 dollars is 4 dollars


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hahaha, sounds like my shirts

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Are they still open?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Not the one in Pensacola. Closed now.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Wonder how good the clearance prices will be for the next go around in 2020?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.pnj.com/amp/1008090001


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Im not interested in shopping at the store!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, what a dumb ass. Not shopping there.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Did I miss something? Gander Mountain or Campers World?

Gander Mountain/CEO
David C. Pratt
Sep 8, 2008–


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

lastcast said:


> Did I miss something? Gander Mountain or Campers World?


Camping world bought gander and is gonna reopen in pensacola


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I will never buy from Camping World again. Very Poor Service.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks, didn't know, and now I don't care. No money from me!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Did I miss something? Gander Mountain or Campers World?
> 
> Gander Mountain/CEO
> David C. Pratt
> Sep 8, 2008–




Lemonis acquired Gander Mountain and it will reopen in Pensacola as Camping World. 

Also, what he said about Trump is not entirely true. 
https://www.snopes.com/camping-world-ceo-trump/

Although I'm sure I won't be shopping there anyway unless they can compete with Academy prices. Gander Mountain was higher than giraffe butt. If I wanted to pay high retail on luxury camping brands I'd at least go support a tiny Pensacola business like Weatherford's.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Think it will be “gander outdoors” and not camping worldbut I’m probably not going in there either way. Academy has the best pricing but when Dicks opens in Pace it may be worth it to shop there instead of drive to pcola


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Snopes is for dopes, they are pathetic lib liars.

I will use academy over dicks any day
Wish there were more locals like before... oh well


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Fact checking with snopes is like putting the inmates in charge of the prison. They are bought and paid for by the liberal elites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Fair enough, I didn't know snopes was for dopes. Who do you fact check with?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

FenderBender said:


> Fair enough, I didn't know snopes was for dopes. Who do you fact check with?




You can pm me anytime, if I don’t know I’ll make something up


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I remember the origin in nascar weekly, it was something along the lines of, if you support trumos comments it wont hurt me if you take your business else where. That meme just summed it up, lol


----------

